
Ask HN: What are people's preferred project management tools? - hooliganpete
I&#x27;m loving the simplicity of Quip and the more visual card-based flow of Trello. Any other winners out there people love?
======
cauterized
For personal projects, Trello or Asana are about right in terms of complexity.

For organizations larger than about 3 people and engineering teams larger than
2 people I strongly prefer to track software work to be done in something
explicitly designed as a bug database, with visible and short numeric
identifiers for work items and a strong preference for a Kanban view. Jira is
almost perfect for this, though it's a misery to configure, a little bit
overkill for teams at the smaller end of this scale, and its few shortcomings
are very short indeed. Phabricator will also do in a pinch. Pivotal is nice in
principle but lacks sorting and filtering features that make the backlog
possible to manage.

Getting non-technical people to look at the issue tracker on a regular basis
is crucial but nearly impossible. I'm still waiting for someone to build an
awesome integration between JIRA and Trello or asana.

------
nowprovision
I've found complexity and/or/aka too many features discourage adoption, this
was particular painful when a previous company I pushed to purchase Axosoft
quickly abandoned it - nobody (including me eventually) could be bother using
it. Hence easy to use, easy to get going, 'where 90% is intuitive' tools like
Trello and Basecamp, arguably deficient in many formal project management
areas, continue to attract and maintain customers. Combined with skype,
hipchat or private slack for realtime communication seems to solve most of the
headaches. A client recently added freshdesk to the mix too, again for 90% its
intuitive.

~~~
hooliganpete
The simpler tools definitely encourage adoption. On a larger project I work
on, we use Rally - most abominable platform I've had the displeasure of using
- solely because the project manager is able to assign "points" to user
stories, which translate to hours of work per story. Hence, when a dev is at x
number of points, s/he's at y% capacity for that sprint. We tried Jira but
without being able to assign capacity, ruled it out. I've heard good things
about Basecamp...

------
mgberlin
I've spent the last couple months working on RowStack
([http://rowstack.com](http://rowstack.com)). It's still in beta, but we're
working hard on it, and looking for feedback. Let me know what you think (matt
at rowstack.com)

------
returnbuyer
Relevant article I just read: [https://inbound.org/discuss/hacking-reddit-to-
find-killer-co...](https://inbound.org/discuss/hacking-reddit-to-find-killer-
content-marketing-ideas)

------
byg80
Asana and Basecamp are the one's I use the most.

------
devemeka
you can try out Pivot tracker or Trello

